# Yay, Sport is Finally Starting Up



## ac12

After being shut down since August, our high school sports is finally starting.
The first event is a cross country meet, this Friday.

It is going to be "virtual."  Don't ask, I do not know what that means.  I am going to guess that it will only be our school, the other school will be at their school.  But HOW they are going to do cross country virtually, I have no idea.
I will find out on Friday when I go to shoot it.

My students will FINALLY be able to shoot a real event.


----------



## Space Face

No such luck here.


----------



## ac12

The sports have been ranked by amount of contact.
High contact sports have been put into a lower level, where the infection numbers in the county has to drop to that level before they are allowed to play.
So, unless there is a pretty fast drop in the infection level, there is a good chance that some of the sports will not be played this school year.

We are starting off with NO-contact sports:  girls tennis, girls golf, swimming and cross country running.
I don't know why boy's golf is not included.  Boy's tennis, I understand, because of conflict in sharing the tennis courts.


----------



## K9Kirk

I'm sorry but kids and healthy people aren't dying in record numbers over covid-19. It's been proven to be about as dangerous as the common flu and that the covid mortality rate is way off and jacked up The hospitals have been manipulated by individuals in govt, etc. to list many deaths as covid deaths when they weren't. Besides, didn't we just watch the "Un Masked, Super Signaling, Bowl." Why isn't the media shouting that everyone probably got covid and will die? Why are the elitists allowed to break their own rules but we aren't? So tired of the political bs. America needs to wake up, reject the media circus and get back to living.


----------



## photoflyer

K9Kirk said:


> I'm sorry but kids and healthy people aren't dying in record numbers over covid-19. It's been proven to be about as dangerous as the common flu and that the covid mortality rate is way off and jacked up The hospitals have been manipulated by individuals in govt, etc. to list many deaths as covid deaths when they weren't. Besides, didn't we just watch the "Un Masked, Super Signaling, Bowl." Why isn't the media shouting that everyone probably got covid and will die? Why are the elitists allowed to break their own rules but we aren't? So tired of the political bs. America needs to wake up, reject the media circus and get back to living.



Here in Arlington, Va not a single person under the age of 39 has died of Covid-19  39!!!!  That is out of 200,000 people.  Having said that, we do have to balance that with the fact that a younger person can give it to older people and they are dying at a much higher rate that influenza.  I know of several first hand. 

I was on a conference call with the head football coach and his staff at my collegiate Alma Mater and they were stressing the steps they were taking to protect the kids.  I almost piped in and said I was not worried about players at all.  I'm worried about the coaches, professors and staff with whom the athetes will come in contact.

Life is not without risk.  I'm exceptionally careful because of a family member's situation but that is me.  Others should not be punished because I have to be careful.  Basic respectful precautions and common sense - something you won't get from the mainstream anything.   Eventually if we lock anything down to tightly and to long no one will abide.    Prohibition was a resounding success.


----------



## ronlane

You guys are starting and I am just about to run out of stuff. (Well the sports I shoot anyway.) Slow pitch softball and baseball are about to start up in March but basketball is just about to end.


----------



## ac12

At the meet today, I found out what a virtual CC meet is.  They run against the clock.
The opponent school at their track does the same, and they compare times, of the various runners.

The AD instructed a couple of the CC guys to figure out a course 'on campus' that they can run with another school.  That will hopefully make CC more interesting than X times around the track.

Girls tennis and swimming start in 2 weeks, week of Feb 22.  
Swimming will be virtual, swim against the clock.

Today, my Sports Leadership student photographers were excited.  Even though it was a virtual meet, they were shooting a real event, not conditioning or practice.


----------



## K9Kirk

photoflyer said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but kids and healthy people aren't dying in record numbers over covid-19. It's been proven to be about as dangerous as the common flu and that the covid mortality rate is way off and jacked up The hospitals have been manipulated by individuals in govt, etc. to list many deaths as covid deaths when they weren't. Besides, didn't we just watch the "Un Masked, Super Signaling, Bowl." Why isn't the media shouting that everyone probably got covid and will die? Why are the elitists allowed to break their own rules but we aren't? So tired of the political bs. America needs to wake up, reject the media circus and get back to living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Arlington, Va not a single person under the age of 39 has died of Covid-19  39!!!!  That is out of 200,000 people.  Having said that, we do have to balance that with the fact that a younger person can give it to older people and they are dying at a much higher rate that influenza.  I know of several first hand.
> 
> I was on a conference call with the head football coach and his staff at my collegiate Alma Mater and they were stressing the steps they were taking to protect the kids.  I almost piped in and said I was not worried about players at all.  I'm worried about the coaches, professors and staff with whom the athetes will come in contact.
> 
> Life is not without risk.  I'm exceptionally careful because of a family member's situation but that is me.  Others should not be punished because I have to be careful.  Basic respectful precautions and common sense - something you won't get from the mainstream anything.   Eventually if we lock anything down to tightly and to long no one will abide.    Prohibition was a resounding success.
Click to expand...


I keep hearing that, that the concern is for the staff, not so much the kids but according to Dr. Fauci all the adults have to do is wear two masks to make them 95% effective so why aren't the adults following the science and letting things go back to normal? Humans are not made to live like this, this has to end.


----------



## RVT1K

K9Kirk said:


> I'm sorry but kids and healthy people aren't dying in record numbers over covid-19. It's been proven to be about as dangerous as the common flu and that the covid mortality rate is way off and jacked up The hospitals have been manipulated by individuals in govt, etc. to list many deaths as covid deaths when they weren't. Besides, didn't we just watch the "Un Masked, Super Signaling, Bowl." Why isn't the media shouting that everyone probably got covid and will die? Why are the elitists allowed to break their own rules but we aren't? So tired of the political bs. America needs to wake up, reject the media circus and get back to living.




Every time I bring this up at work, I'm looked at as if I'm the one wearing the tinfoil hat. 

I'm looking forward to it warming up here and my local dragstrip opening up again. They took advantage of a few loopholes and things were very relaxed there.


----------



## K9Kirk

RVT1K said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but kids and healthy people aren't dying in record numbers over covid-19. It's been proven to be about as dangerous as the common flu and that the covid mortality rate is way off and jacked up The hospitals have been manipulated by individuals in govt, etc. to list many deaths as covid deaths when they weren't. Besides, didn't we just watch the "Un Masked, Super Signaling, Bowl." Why isn't the media shouting that everyone probably got covid and will die? Why are the elitists allowed to break their own rules but we aren't? So tired of the political bs. America needs to wake up, reject the media circus and get back to living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I bring this up at work, I'm looked at as if I'm the one wearing the tinfoil hat.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it warming up here and my local dragstrip opening up again. They took advantage of a few loopholes and things were very relaxed there.
Click to expand...


I know the feeling, it makes you feel a little like Rowdy Roddy in the movie, "They Live", with everyone looking at you like, "OMG, he's one of *them! *


----------



## ac12

K9Kirk said:


> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but kids and healthy people aren't dying in record numbers over covid-19. It's been proven to be about as dangerous as the common flu and that the covid mortality rate is way off and jacked up The hospitals have been manipulated by individuals in govt, etc. to list many deaths as covid deaths when they weren't. Besides, didn't we just watch the "Un Masked, Super Signaling, Bowl." Why isn't the media shouting that everyone probably got covid and will die? Why are the elitists allowed to break their own rules but we aren't? So tired of the political bs. America needs to wake up, reject the media circus and get back to living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Arlington, Va not a single person under the age of 39 has died of Covid-19  39!!!!  That is out of 200,000 people.  Having said that, we do have to balance that with the fact that a younger person can give it to older people and they are dying at a much higher rate that influenza.  I know of several first hand.
> 
> I was on a conference call with the head football coach and his staff at my collegiate Alma Mater and they were stressing the steps they were taking to protect the kids.  I almost piped in and said I was not worried about players at all.  I'm worried about the coaches, professors and staff with whom the athetes will come in contact.
> 
> Life is not without risk.  I'm exceptionally careful because of a family member's situation but that is me.  Others should not be punished because I have to be careful.  Basic respectful precautions and common sense - something you won't get from the mainstream anything.   Eventually if we lock anything down to tightly and to long no one will abide.    Prohibition was a resounding success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that, that the concern is for the staff, not so much the kids but according to Dr. Fauci all the adults have to do is wear two masks to make them 95% effective so why aren't the adults following the science and letting things go back to normal? Humans are not made to live like this, this has to end.
Click to expand...


Human nature.  Some people ignore the science, and some think they should be exempt from the mask/assembly requirement, etc.  
And this has been going for so long, that people have covid fatigue; they want to get back to normal, despite the risks of getting covid and spreading it to others.

Saying "this has to end," won't make it end.  This is a long haul problem.
It won't end until the general infection level gets down low enough, to where we do not have to wear masks.

So EVERYBODY has to do their part.
Wear a mask, stay separated,  get vaccinated.


----------



## K9Kirk

ac12 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but kids and healthy people aren't dying in record numbers over covid-19. It's been proven to be about as dangerous as the common flu and that the covid mortality rate is way off and jacked up The hospitals have been manipulated by individuals in govt, etc. to list many deaths as covid deaths when they weren't. Besides, didn't we just watch the "Un Masked, Super Signaling, Bowl." Why isn't the media shouting that everyone probably got covid and will die? Why are the elitists allowed to break their own rules but we aren't? So tired of the political bs. America needs to wake up, reject the media circus and get back to living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Arlington, Va not a single person under the age of 39 has died of Covid-19  39!!!!  That is out of 200,000 people.  Having said that, we do have to balance that with the fact that a younger person can give it to older people and they are dying at a much higher rate that influenza.  I know of several first hand.
> 
> I was on a conference call with the head football coach and his staff at my collegiate Alma Mater and they were stressing the steps they were taking to protect the kids.  I almost piped in and said I was not worried about players at all.  I'm worried about the coaches, professors and staff with whom the athetes will come in contact.
> 
> Life is not without risk.  I'm exceptionally careful because of a family member's situation but that is me.  Others should not be punished because I have to be careful.  Basic respectful precautions and common sense - something you won't get from the mainstream anything.   Eventually if we lock anything down to tightly and to long no one will abide.    Prohibition was a resounding success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that, that the concern is for the staff, not so much the kids but according to Dr. Fauci all the adults have to do is wear two masks to make them 95% effective so why aren't the adults following the science and letting things go back to normal? Humans are not made to live like this, this has to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human nature.  Some people ignore the science, and some think they should be exempt from the mask/assembly requirement, etc.
> And this has been going for so long, that people have covid fatigue; they want to get back to normal, despite the risks of getting covid and spreading it to others.
> 
> Saying "this has to end," won't make it end.  This is a long haul problem.
> It won't end until the general infection level gets down low enough, to where we do not have to wear masks.
> 
> So EVERYBODY has to do their part.
> Wear a mask, stay separated,  get vaccinated.
Click to expand...

If someone is worried about getting covid then they should wear their mask so they don't get it.


----------



## ac12

Shot a "virtual" swim meet.
The swimmers were swimming against the clock.
Then they compared the times to the schools they were "competing" against.

Not as competing as head to head, but for the students, it was better than nothing, and they were getting into it.

46 races, and I shot a bit over 3,100 frames.    That was WAY more than I ever shot at a school game.  But I don't think I ever shot a full swim meet.
UGH, the culling and editing is goina be brutal.


----------



## photoflyer

ac12 said:


> UGH, the culling and editing is goina be brutal.



Wow!  My new camera can do 20 fps but I have no idea how I would cull through it so many shots.  Good luck.  

You've reminded me to check the status of college baseball.


----------



## ac12

photoflyer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UGH, the culling and editing is goina be brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  My new camera can do 20 fps but I have no idea how I would cull through it so many shots.  Good luck.
> 
> You've reminded me to check the status of college baseball.
Click to expand...


And I dropped the frame rate down from 19fps to 10fps.
10-15% of the culling is easy.  Then it gets harder.

How do you eat an elephant?
I am culling and editing in 10 race batches, which is still difficult but does makes it more manageable.

What just ticked me off is that the school's web site that I upload to, does not have a sort by file name option.  When I upload the pics, they are usually not in order, so I have to manually sort the pics, and it is painfully slow to do one pic at a time . . . GRRRRR  I need to contact the site's tech support.


----------



## ac12

Tennis match yesterday.
I was a bit out of practice, but gradually things got going like they used to.  And I got a few good shots.
I was at 18fps, and some shots I missed, were between frames.  That tennis racket moves FAST.
Next time, I'm thinking of trying the HIGH rate 60fps.  But that is first frame focus, then focus is locked, so they have to stay in about the same place, which does not always happen.  The other cost is massive increase in number of images to cull through


----------



## ac12

Second swim meet, a few hundred frames during warm-up and 3,200 frame during the meet.
I think the basic problem is that there are 46 races x trying to shoot the start and a few shots of each swimmer = LOTS of frames.
I'm glad there is only one more swim meet, this Friday.

Then, right after the swim meet . . . at 7pm is the first football game of the season.
But only TWO home games, in this shortened season.  
I plan to go to one of the road games, to shoot an additional game.

Once season two kicks in, it is going to be chaos, trying to do all those sports.
The only good thing is, DAY GAMES on Saturday, with plenty of sunlight.  I can lower the ISO and crank up the shutter speed.


----------



## ac12

Shot my first football game since fall of 2019.
Boy was I rusty  

The mirrorless EM1-mk2 did not work as well as my D7200.  It may simply be learning issues, with first time using it for football.
But it was nice to be able to see the exposure in real time, especially since night games are difficult.


----------



## photoflyer

ac12 said:


> Shot my first football



Share a couple of shots here.


----------



## ac12

photoflyer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot my first football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share a couple of shots here.
Click to expand...


I cannot post pictures of the students (complicated reason), but I can point you to the schools athletic web page, which is public.  Most of the sport pics are mine.
Carlmont High School

The football game will take a few days to edit and upload.
It is in the queue behind tennis.


----------



## photoflyer

ac12 said:


> I cannot post pictures of the students (complicated reason), but I can point you to the schools athletic web page, which is public. Most of the sport pics are mine.



Understood.  Looks like you have been very busy.  I've been past that area many many times on trips to SFO and then down to Mountain View.  Enjoy shooting again.


----------



## ac12

photoflyer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot post pictures of the students (complicated reason), but I can point you to the schools athletic web page, which is public. Most of the sport pics are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understood.  Looks like you have been very busy.  I've been past that area many many times on trips to SFO and then down to Mountain View.  Enjoy shooting again.
Click to expand...


Too busy for an old fart like me.  Since last year, I have been trying to limit myself to 2 days of shooting a week, and no sequential days, to give the old man time to recover.
Season 2 is going to be a bear, because it is so compressed.


----------



## ac12

@photoflyer 
Got the pictures of the Varsity football game uploaded.
2020-21 Football-Var vs.El Camino, Mar-19-21​I'm not pleased with the results.  
Not shooting field games since March of last year, just messed up my shooting.  I missed several runs and passes that should have been easy tracking shots.  And I did not have my normal JV game to warm up with, since I was off shooting the final swim meet at that time.

We have only ONE more home game , for a total only two home games.  
So I plan to go to one of the road games, to shoot one more game, and bring it up to three games.  With any luck, I will be back in form for the third and last game.


----------



## photoflyer

ac12 said:


> Got the pictures of the Varsity football game uploaded.



We're always our own worst critics.  You're shooting sports again.  Yay!


----------



## ac12

photoflyer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the pictures of the Varsity football game uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're always our own worst critics.  You're shooting sports again.  Yay!
Click to expand...


Thanks for the boost.


----------



## ac12

JV football today.  
This time I used the Nikon D7200 + 70-200/4, and things went well.  I was back to my old form.  
I think it was a combination of the Nikon+70-200/4 and the prior game getting the kinks out.

I decided to not screw up a good thing, and will keep using the D7200 + 70-200/4 combo for the field sports (football, soccer and lacrosse).
I will use the Olympus for the other sports.


----------



## Jeff15

All this makes you wonder what the NEW normal will be....


----------



## ac12

Jeff15 said:


> All this makes you wonder what the NEW normal will be....



Vaccination required, just like some of the other vaccinations which are required before coming to school.
It has to get down to the 9th graders for my high school.

Masks:  I'm watching players in softball, baseball, cheer, and tennis all wearing masks.

Less participation in close contact sports:  

Our football game this week with another high school, was only with their JV, and they only had 12 players on their team.  They did not have a Varsity team this year.  Is it the growing fear of concussion and Covid.  Football players who are playing do not wear masks, on the sidelines they do wear masks.
We don't have Girls-JV-Lacrosse and Boys-Freshman-Soccer teams this year.  Fear of Covid?
Indoor sports have not started, yet.  So I don't know the fall out there.  I expect wrestling will take a participation hit.

No congratulating the other team.  Win or lose, that show of sportsmanship is something that I liked to see after the game.


----------



## photoflyer

ac12 said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this makes you wonder what the NEW normal will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccination required, just like some of the other vaccinations which are required before coming to school.
> It has to get down to the 9th graders for my high school.
> 
> Masks:  I'm watching players in softball, baseball, cheer, and tennis all wearing masks.
> 
> Less participation in close contact sports:
> 
> Our football game this week with another high school, was only with their JV, and they only had 12 players on their team.  They did not have a Varsity team this year.  Is it the growing fear of concussion and Covid.  Football players who are playing do not wear masks, on the sidelines they do wear masks.
> We don't have Girls-JV-Lacrosse and Boys-Freshman-Soccer teams this year.  Fear of Covid?
> Indoor sports have not started, yet.  So I don't know the fall out there.  I expect wrestling will take a participation hit.
> 
> No congratulating the other team.  Win or lose, that show of sportsmanship is something that I liked to see after the game.
Click to expand...


You folks are going to survive Covid and die of boredom.  I and most around me try to be responsible and careful but .... wow!


----------



## ac12

photoflyer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this makes you wonder what the NEW normal will be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccination required, just like some of the other vaccinations which are required before coming to school.
> It has to get down to the 9th graders for my high school.
> 
> Masks:  I'm watching players in softball, baseball, cheer, and tennis all wearing masks.
> 
> Less participation in close contact sports:
> 
> Our football game this week with another high school, was only with their JV, and they only had 12 players on their team.  They did not have a Varsity team this year.  Is it the growing fear of concussion and Covid.  Football players who are playing do not wear masks, on the sidelines they do wear masks.
> We don't have Girls-JV-Lacrosse and Boys-Freshman-Soccer teams this year.  Fear of Covid?
> Indoor sports have not started, yet.  So I don't know the fall out there.  I expect wrestling will take a participation hit.
> 
> No congratulating the other team.  Win or lose, that show of sportsmanship is something that I liked to see after the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You folks are going to survive Covid and die of boredom.  I and most around me try to be responsible and careful but .... wow!
Click to expand...


They are playing safe, and scared.
They don't want to go back into a lock-down, where all the sports are cancelled, like it was last year March through December.

I think once the vaccination gets down to the 9th graders, and the kids ARE vaccinated, then things can loosen up a lot more.

Right now, even though the government has said vaccinations are open down to 16 years, the availability is the problem.
Parents are not vaccinated, cuz until recently the cut off was 65.  And now some places are cutting off at 50, due to limited supply of vaccines.  And most parents are younger than 50.  It's goina be a long haul, that hopefully won't have any BIG bumps.


----------



## photoflyer

ac12 said:


> Right now, even though the government has said vaccinations are open down to 16 years, the availability is the problem.
> Parents are not vaccinated, cuz until recently the cut off was 65. And now some places are cutting off at 50, due to limited supply of vaccines. And most parents are younger than 50. It's goina be a long haul, that hopefully won't have any BIG bumps.



Here in Arlington, a population of 220,000, not a single person under 39 has died of Covid.  The risk is real but not for the kids and not even for most of their parents.  The risk is for the older adults with whom they come in contact.     I was on a conference call with the head football coach of my college alma mater and he was proud of what they had done to "protect the kids."  I almost jumped in and said I wasn't worried about the kids, I was worried about him.  It is very tricky.   The older 2nd degree contacts are at most risk.


----------



## ac12

photoflyer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, even though the government has said vaccinations are open down to 16 years, the availability is the problem.
> Parents are not vaccinated, cuz until recently the cut off was 65. And now some places are cutting off at 50, due to limited supply of vaccines. And most parents are younger than 50. It's goina be a long haul, that hopefully won't have any BIG bumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Arlington, a population of 220,000, not a single person under 39 has died of Covid.  The risk is real but not for the kids and not even for most of their parents.  The risk is for the older adults with whom they come in contact.     I was on a conference call with the head football coach of my college alma mater and he was proud of what they had done to "protect the kids."  I almost jumped in and said I wasn't worried about the kids, I was worried about him.  It is very tricky.   The older 2nd degree contacts are at most risk.
Click to expand...


Agree, the kids are likely to be the carriers, spread to other kids, then it goes home to the parents/grandparents.
At the same time, we don't know what the new variants will do.  If it will affect the young more than the older variants.


----------



## ac12

We finished our football season.
Only THREE games for the varsity team.  And of that, only ONE at home.

Sigh.  Such is this year.  At least they had a season.
Some sport teams at our school and other schools were not even formed.

It is nearing the end of April, with less than a month and a half left in the school year, and the school districts have yet to approve playing gym sports (basketball and volleyball).  There is some discussion if those sports, if they start, will continue past the end of the school year.


----------



## ac12

The last football game of the season/year was an away game.  
Once the sun went down, the field lighting stunk.
The field lighting was 1 to 1-1/2 stops LESS that at our home field  
My exposure was ISO 12800, 1/500 sec, f/4 (wide open).  And it was still underexposed.  I had to do PP on a lot of the pics.  I probably should have been down at 1/250 sec. 
If there is a next time, I will bring the school's 70-200/2.8 instead of my f/4 lens.​
Now that I know the lighting there, it has been recorded in my notes, so we don't forget.  

This raised the question of what is the field lighting like at some of the other schools?


----------



## ac12

When it rains, it pours.

With the compressed 2nd season, there are 29 different sports, with many games, packed close together.
I've shot up to four games in a single day, and usually five-days in a row.  Which leaves little time for editing.
I have a back-up of 9 games to edit.  And that is only the ones that I have to edit, to just get ONE game per sport. 

The other day, the old body finally broke down from the pace of shooting.  In the middle of shooting the 3rd game of the day, my back *HURT*.  I decided that was enough, and packed up and went home to rest my back.  The boys varsity volleyball game will have to wait for another day.


----------



## ac12

Season is DONE  
I got the senior games and presentations done.
I am now going back to edit and upload some of the games that I did not have time to edit, during the season.

Considering the situation, things generally went well this year.
Crazy busy, but no major issues, till near the end.

Except for soccer.  A parent sued the league south of us, for some reason related to the playoffs.  I understand that our league did not want to be sued either.  So, the soccer season was IMMEDIATELY CANCELLED.  The coach had less than 24 hours notice before the scheduled game. Something like this spreads FAST, and some of the kids knew about it before the coach did.  On top of the all the COVID issues, what a rotten way to end their senior year.
So everyone suffered because that parent was "upset."  It was all about them, no one else matters.


----------



## ronlane

What was the parent sueing about?


----------



## ac12

ronlane said:


> What was the parent sueing about?



Caution, this is word of mouth, I have not seen anything in print.  And because this was started by a law suit, I doubt that I will ever see anything in print.  And you know what happens to facts when it is repeated by mouth from person to person, it changes.
The coach told me that he was getting mixed and conflicting messages, so he did not know the facts.

Without knowing the facts, and pieced together from the pieces that I was told.

It had something to do with the soccer playoffs in another league.
The team that the parent's child was in, did not make it into the playoffs.  
How the team did not make the playoff, no idea.  But it seems the parent sued because they felt the team that their child was on, did not have a fair chance to get into the playoffs.  
But rather than cancelling just the playoffs, the league cancelled everything, the in-process season and the playoff, and just shut down the sport.
Out of fear of getting sued for the same reason, our league did similar, cancelled everything immediately, and shut down the sport.

Most everything this year was jerry rigged to work around the covid reduced and compressed sport schedule.
- Some sports did not have a playoff.  
- I heard that one of the issues for some sports was, how to rank the teams for playoff, when they only played FOUR games TOTAL, and not played half the teams in the league.   Our Varsity Football only played FOUR games, no pre-season, no post-season.


----------



## ronlane

Wow, some people.


----------



## ac12

Yeah.
If the parents would leave the kids alone, the kids could play.
Without the parents screwing up the works, for everybody.


----------

